# Is Chicago suddenly died past three weeks



## Andrey21 (Jun 28, 2021)

Anyone here that can share screenshots from Chicago if it looks same for everyone or surge looks like this to everyone? Even downtown doesn't have any surges. Please share you screenshots of uber map in Chicago area after 9pm. Before it use to be busiest times to drive


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Is she will? Or is she ain’t?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

All the business there dying off from the weekend shootings.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> All the business there dying off from the weekend shootings.











Chicago was just voted the 2nd most beautiful city in the world


Take that, Paris!



www.timeout.com




We dont care about a few shootings
Something else is going on here...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

That’s because unemployment ended about a month ago, now people want more money so they are out driving, and people are spending less money since they aren’t getting free cheese anymore so surges are gone because too many drivers and not enough customers. It’ll pick up next month when people are holiday traveling


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Sep 19 12:30am


----------



## MyLicPlateSaysUber (Apr 2, 2019)




----------

